# Privacy and Photojournalism



## ei5jf (May 8, 2007)

I am a Freelance photographer and do a fair bit of work for the local and sometimes national papers here in Ireland.
I was asked recently to take some pictures at a Funeral which was subject of a lot of publicity as it was a tragic case of a Deliberate Fire in a housing estate whereby a Female was trapped in the bedroom refusing to jump one floor into the garden to escape the flames. Her husband survived this terrible tragedy having jumped himself then trying to coax his wife down also. The picture shows this poor man in a wheelchair ( injuries recieved from jumping ) ,behind the Funeral cortage. I used a long lens to take the picture being aware that this was of course a very sensitive occassion and did not want to intrude. In fact many people approached me and were very understanding of the need for some media coverage - providing it respected the feelings of those present. I made an exit as soon as I had taken the shot. I just wondered what the thoughts of other Forum members were on this subject. Please feel free to comment.
Andy Tipperary Ireland


----------

